
Storehouse shutting down - hturan
https://www.storehouse.co/more-info
======
niftich
This is the first time I'm hearing of Storehouse. Looks like they were VC
backed in 2014 [1].

Looking at two reviews from 2014 [2][3], the concept seems pretty neat.
Unfortunate that they didn't find a business model or a buyer.

I'm glad they let people download their archive for a month, though it's
pretty short timeframe.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/22/storehouse-
ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/22/storehouse-
raises-7m-for-visual-storytelling-app-made-for-tablet-generation/) [2]
[http://www.imore.com/storehouse-shuts-anyone-who-ever-
said-i...](http://www.imore.com/storehouse-shuts-anyone-who-ever-said-ipads-
werent-creation) [3] [http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/16/storehouse-an-apple-
vet-tri...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/16/storehouse-an-apple-vet-tries-to-
move-the-needle-on-long-form-visual-communication/)

